# Alfine 8



## Quadzilla81 (Nov 13, 2010)

What hub is better the 500 or the 501?
Both are still available.
LMK
Thank you


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

people are cranky and unhelpful it seems........http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/tech_support/tech_tips.download.-Par50lparsys-0016-downloadFile.html/09)%20Differences%20Between%20Hubs.pdf

Drew


----------



## Quadzilla81 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Drew,
I was hoping someone with experience with both would chime in.
Usually the internet is teeming with people expressing their opinions.  
I am wondering if the pawl version gives a quicker more positive engagement than the roller clutches. Or if people prefer the smoothness of the roller clutches.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I've read of people complain of the slow engagement, but that has never happened to me. It hooks up right away, in whatever gear. I have the 501 btw. 

I was riding in the snow yesterday for a few hours in ~27* F weather and the downshifting was slower than normal in a few of the gears. I wasn't convinved it was all the way in gear a few times. I did a couple extra downshifts and then came back to the gear I wanted just to be safe.

The hub is known to be sluggish in really cold temps.

Drew


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I've ridden both, I found it hard to detect any difference. If cold weather shifting is important, an ATF dip makes a big difference. Yesterday I raced my Alfine 8 (with ATF dip) in 15*F~20*F and it shifted great, no sticky gears, buttery smooth


----------



## mdyply (Dec 20, 2009)

The hub with the paws has a minimum gear that if undercut, will blow the hub up, and is quite poorly sealed. The roller clutch is the magic bullet that allows the alfine to be ridden within a gear range appropriate for mountain biking, that is to say, other than the Rohloff.


----------



## Quadzilla81 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys,
Looks like a 501 then.


----------

